# Am I becoming delirious?



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

I was wondering if it was just my desperation to get offshore :help:, or if others would agree that this weekends weather (Friday-Saturday) is starting to look fishable? Is anyone else thinking of a possible run out towards the floaters if the weather does look good? 

Otto II


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Freezer' s desperate for some tuner...running low


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Shoulda gone yesterday, it was awesome out there, I would of felt safe taking my 18ft flats out a mile had I had enough gas, ha


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

I am thinking of making a AJ run at least one of the 2 days.


----------

